# Errors during installation



## tjx (Jun 18, 2014)

I tried to install FreeBSD 10.0 but I see lots of error messages when booting. Although the installation menu appeared after 2-3 minutes of feeling screen with these error messages it happened again before displaying disk partions menu. So I decided to stop the installation and ask for advice before continuing. Currently the machine uses linux and it works ok. Screenshot attached.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2014)

That's either a bad cable, a bad harddisk or both.


----------



## tjx (Jun 19, 2014)

It works fine with Linux. Does that mean that the disk driver in the freebsd FreeBSD kernel tries to use an unsupported command? BTW these errors disappear when loading in Safe Mode. Or perhaps the Linux kernel just silently discards these errors? Is there any way to enable verbose errors in Linux to check so I can determine whether it is safe or not to have data on this disk?


----------



## kpa (Jun 19, 2014)

There are few possibilities. First is that there are real errors on the disk but for some odd reason they don't show up when using Linux. The second is that the disk itself has a bug in its firmware that makes it spew errors when the FreeBSD disk driver issues the standard commands for accessing the disk. If this is true then it's likely that Linux has a workaround in its disk driver for the particular model of the disk and FreeBSD driver doesn't (yet). Third is that there is a bug in the FreeBSD disk driver that shows up only with certain disk controller/disk combination and yours happen to be a one.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jun 19, 2014)

You may be able to see any error messages (under Linux) if you remove quiet from the grub boot line; also check what dmesg has to show. Personally, I would shrink a Linux partition to do a trial install of FreeBSD. Otherwise, as @SirDice says, try swapping the cable between motherboard & disk.


----------

